# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Spasite život: Ponestalo AB+

## sweety

Prijatelj mi je dobio akutnu leukemiju te je trenutno na kemoterapiji i svakodnevnim transfuzijama krvi.

Molim vas pročitajte te ako ste u mogućnosti pomozite.

Unaprijed hvala...


*"REDAKCIJA Indexa danas je primila telefonski poziv zabrinutih prijatelja mladića oboljelog od leukemije, koji su mu putem našeg portala odlučili pomoći.

Njihov prijatelj, za kojega su izrazili želju da ostane anoniman, krvne je grupe AB+, koje je u  Zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu u Zagrebu, u Petrovoj 3, trenutno ponestalo.

"Ovim putem molimo sve građane dobre volje, koji su u mogućnosti pomoći, da odu do bolnice i daruju krv. On je danas bio na transfuziji, sutra već neće imati tu mogućnost ukoliko netko ne daruje njegovu grupu, a budući da nitko od nas, njegovih prijatelja i obitelji, nema tu krvnu grupu, molimo sve građane koji imaju da se odazovu našem pozivu", kazao nam je prijatelj oboljelog Željko.

Irena Jukić iz Hrvatskog zavoda za transfuzijsku medicinu javila nam se nekoliko sati po objavljenoj vijesti na Indexu i kazala nam kako su dobrovoljci reagirali, te objasnila kako nije došlo do pomanjkanja krvne grupe AB, nego je Zavodu nedostajalo zaliha trombocita.

"Sve je u redu, nije nestašica, mladić će danas do 20 sati primiti trombocite", kaže Jukić. Objasnila je kako Zavod ima 135 doza krvne grupe AB, no da problemi uvijek nastaju sa trombocitima, koji su bili potrebni i u ovom slučaju, i to zato što je rok trajanja trombocita samo pet dana."*


Link na stranicu nalazi se ovdje.

P.S. Zavod za transfuziju u Petrovoj 3 radi svaki dan do 18:00h.

----------


## ivarica

ja imam ab+ ali sad iz teksta na koji si stavila link ne kuzim jel im treba uopce ta kvna grupa?

a ne rade do ujutro.

----------


## sweety

Hvala na odgovoru...
Treba im ta krvna grupa bez obzira što imaju dovoljno doza, treba im zbog trombocita koji odumiru nakon 5 dana, tako da sve one doze koje imaju starije od 5 dana , u ovom slučaju ne mogu koristiti...

----------


## sweety

Za sutra još imaju, problem je u tome što je on već peti dan na kemoterapiji i automatski na transfuziji, a koliko smo saznali bit će još i idućih pet dana. 
Malo je razlika nego kod dodatka krvi kod operacija....

----------


## leonisa

na zalost, ne odgovaram ovoj krvnoj grupi, ali dizem topik i vibriram

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Može primati i od 0, zar ne? Sve krvne grupe mogu primati od 0, ali 0 može primati samo od 0...

Ja sam A+, ali moj tata je 0 i već preko 40 godina daje dobrovoljno krv.  :Heart:  Reći ću mu da svrati sutra tamo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Može primati i od 0, zar ne? Sve krvne grupe mogu primati od 0, ali 0 može primati samo od 0...
> 
> Ja sam A+, ali moj tata je 0 i već preko 40 godina daje dobrovoljno krv.  Reći ću mu da svrati sutra tamo.


može tata dati krv, ali 0 se daje samo nuli
no sigurna sam da će nekome s krvnom grupom  0 krv tvog tate pomoći, a možda i spasiti  život

----------


## ana.m

Samo da zavibriram da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  .
Jesam AB+ ali dojim. Kad sam zadnji put hjela dati krv i dojila puno veću bebu nego sada rekli su mi da ne može.

----------


## ana.m

E da,  a kaj krvna grupa AB nemre primiti sve krvne grupe, i A i B i 0?

----------


## MBee

Krvna grupa 0 negativna u sebi nema niti jednog antigena. Zbog toga se naziva univerzalnim davateljem, što znači da je kompatibilna sa svim krvnim grupama. S druge strane, krvna grupa AB pozitivna naziva se univerzalnim primateljem, odnosno osobe s tom krvnom grupom mogu primiti krv bilo koje krvne grupe.

----------


## MBee

> 0 se daje samo nuli


Ovo je netočno. Ja sam mislila da si ti liječnica  :?

----------


## ivarica

koliko sam ja skuzila aleksandru, to nije praksa
pitat cu tamo pa vam javiti kad se vratim

----------


## ivarica

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  0 se daje samo nuli
> 
> 
> Ovo je netočno. Ja sam mislila da si ti liječnica  :?


netocno u praksi?
kad sam ja imala operaciju, isto su mi rekli

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da 0 moze 0, ali se to izbjegava, samo u izvanrednim slucajevima. 0- je univerzalni davatelj, a AB+ univerzalni primatelj. (valjda)

----------


## MBee

Točno je da se 0-li daje samo nula a ne da se 0-la daje samo nuli.

----------


## MBee

0-la daje svakome a prima samo nulu, a AB prima svakoga a daje samo AB-u.

----------


## MBee

Pretpostavljam da u praksi daju istu krvnu grupu ako je ima.

----------


## Ginger

mislim da je aleksandra mislila  da nula može dobiti samo nulu
ja sam 0+ i kad sam davala krv rekli su mi na mogu primiti 0+ i 0-

----------


## Deaedi

Ja imam AB+ (mislim, moram provjeriti), ali su mi jednom (u srednjoj skoli) rekli da imam premalo kg da bi dala krv. Da li to stoji?

----------


## ronin

ovo sa primanjem krvi,da AB može primiti sve krvne grupe jest točno u teoriji,no u praksi se ne primjenjuje jer osoba koja mora primiti krv,ionako već često teško bolesna,može riskirati reakciju na drugu krvnu grupu koja može zakomplicirati  ionako kompliciranu situaciju.

moja je mama ,kad je prolazila transplataciju koštane srži trebala primiti dosta svoje krvne grupe AB - koja je ionako najrjeđa,a onako slaboj,između života i smrti,liječnici nisu ni pomišljali dati joj neku drugu krvnu grupu.Doslovce su rekli da ju temperatura može ubiti.

Pošto sam ja iste krvne grupe davala sam krv no nisam mogla pokriti njene potrebe pa smo u našem gradu stvarno alarmirali puno ljudi u potrazi za tom krvnom grupom da bismo našli nekog s AB-,jer je još i negativan RH faktor rjeđi,tako da AB+ grupe ima puno više od AB -

Tada mi se stvarno činilo da nitko nema tu krvnu grupu...no srećom,našli smo jednog čovjeka koji je dao mami krv.

Također,sjećam se da ,kad sam završila na hitnom carskom da su liječnici posebno naglašavali tu moju rijetku grupu i išli provjeravati zalihe u bolnici u slučaju transfuzije.
Najbolje je imati 0+,ona je najrasprostranjenija.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se bolesnik oporavi i da se pronađe dovoljno dobrih ljudi koji su spremni pomoći.  :Heart:

----------


## sweety

Hvala vam najljepša na pozitivnim vibrama i dobroj volji.

Da vam pojasnim o čemu se radi.

AB grupa jest univerzalni primatelj. Ali u slučaju mog prijatelja to nije jednostavno pošto njemu ne treba krvna plazma i količina krvi kao takva (slučajevi pri gubitku krvi i operacijama) već trombociti isključivo iz njegove krvne grupe.
Leukemija mu je razorila gotovo sve trombocite, a ono malo što je ostalo, uništava kemoterapija koja je neophodna da bi razorila tumorne stanice. Zbog toga je na transfuziji svakodnevno.

Iz zavoda je u javnost pušteno da nije kriza AB+, to jest točno, oni imaju zalihe dovoljne za njihove potrebe, ali u ovom slučaju se radi da je potrebna "svježa" krv, jer trombociti odumiru nakon 5 dana, tako da ona krv koja je donirana oko i prije Božića (kada su bile akcije) više se ne može koristiti u njegovom slučaju.
Zato je bio apel za novim darivanjem.

P.S. krvna grupa 0 jest univerzalni davatelj. Ja sam također 0-, pa smo se odmah raspitali, ali u njegovom slučaju ne može pomoći. Kao ni ostale A i B grupe.

Hvala vam svima....   :Heart:

----------


## sis

> Ja imam AB+ (mislim, moram provjeriti), ali su mi jednom (u srednjoj skoli) rekli da imam premalo kg da bi dala krv. Da li to stoji?


Postoji neka granica tjelesne mase, ali se ne sjećam koja je (nisam ni ja smjela davati u srednjoj školi, imala sam ispod 50 kg). 
Meni su nekoliko puta odbili uzeti krv iako sam DDK jer sam nedavno prestala dojiti (s tim da je liječnicima nedavno i šest mjeseci).
Ženama se ne uzima nakon što rode sigurno godinu dana, šest mjeseci nakon (spontanog) pobačaja i sl...U svakom slučaju, prije davanja/uzimanja krvi prođe se pregled i razgovor s liječnikom kako bi se utvrdilo je li kandidat pogodan davatelj.

----------


## leonisa

> Ja imam AB+ (mislim, moram provjeriti), ali su mi jednom (u srednjoj skoli) rekli da imam premalo kg da bi dala krv. Da li to stoji?


je, zbog toga nisam nikad davala krv, nisu me "htjeli" jer nisam nikad presla 50kg.
do trudnoce.

----------


## leonisa

sis, ali i dojilja moze davati krv....odnosno, podvojena su misljenja:

http://www.llli.org/FAQ/blood.html




> Can a Lactating Woman Donate Blood?
> 
> Whether to donate blood is a decision that is best left up to the individual. Opinions vary as to whether it is a good idea. The American Red Cross says this about potential donors, on their web page at http://www.redcross.org/services/bio.../eligibl.html:
> 
>     * defer while pregnant
>     * defer 6 weeks after uncomplicated third trimester or term delivery or cesarean section
>     * defer 12 months if delivery required a blood transfusion
>     * accept nursing mothers
> 
> ...

----------


## big milky mum

ja sam  isto AB+
 u onom upitniku koji se ispunjava prije davanja je pitanje da li ste rodili ili bili trudni unatrag 12 mj-to znači da se godinu dana nakon poroda 
ne može dati krv? 
ili se može?
mislila sam već iti dati ali baš zbog toga nisam

----------


## Maja

ivarica smsa da je upravo napunila dozu   :Smile:

----------


## sis

> sis, ali i dojilja moze davati krv....odnosno, podvojena su misljenja:


Znam, nisam ni napisala da ne može, nego da su me odbili. A meni se nije dalo raspravljat s liječnicom.
Vjerujem, kad bi bila frka s mojom krvnom grupom da bi uzeli. 
Ima još nešto i nisam sigurna da sam točno shvatila. Uglavnom, količina krvi koju uzima zagrebački Zavod od pojedinca je manja od one u dubrovačkoj bolnici pa se, pretpostavljam,  u skladu s tim zahtjeva  fizička kondicija davatelja.

----------


## leonisa

mene u ZG nisu primili zbog kilaze.

----------


## maria71

> ivarica smsa da je upravo napunila dozu


Bravo!  :Love:

----------


## ivarica

bila, i evo kratkih info za one koje se premisljaju (neovisno o krvnoj grupi)
sve skupa traje stvarno kratko, pregled - popunjavanje formulara, nekoliko pitanja o tome kad sam rodila, kad je bila zadnja menstruacija, jesam li pila aspirine i andole nedavno.... i mjerenje tlaka (procijenila dokica da mene ne treba vagat   :Laughing:  ) 

samo davanje krvi je trajalo manje od 5 minuta (na netu sam citala da traje od 8 do 12 minuta), ali kod mene je zila dobraaa   :Mljac:  

ostala sam jos 5 minuta na krevetu u ugodnom razgovoru, nakon tog ustala bez ikakvih vrtoglavica, posla popiti sok u kantinu, na tramvaj i radit

dobila trakicu za mob i kalendar, dobila super osjecaj da sam napokon to napravila, srela jednu frendicu i skuzila da mi je sestra po krvi  :Heart:  


sweety, zelim tvom prijatelju sto brzi oporavak   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Ivka  :Heart:  

U mojoj firmi je nekoliko puta godišnje akcija davanja krvi, i to je stvarno dobra praksa, nadam se da je i u drugim velikim firmama tako.

----------


## anna-y

Kad sam ovo pročitala, kontaktirala  sam Transfuziju, pa evo još par informacija za one koje to zanima, gotovo iz prve ruke:

ja se u sklopu svog posla bavim i organiziranjem akcija darivanja krvi, pa i ponešto o tome znam.

malo mi nije bilo jasno kako može biti nedostatak neke krvne grupe? osim Transfuzije darivanja krvi organiziraju Crveni križevi po cijeloj Hrvatskoj.
Oni imaju evidenciju svih darovatelja na svom području i organiziraju akcije u dogovoru sa Transfuzijom. u slučaju bilo kakve potrebe, potrebno je samo njih kontaktirati, te će darovatelji određene krvne grupe biti poslani u Zg. iste evidencije ima i Transfuzija.
Istina je da se radi o rijetkoj krvnoj grupi, ali to ne bi trebao biti problem. darovatelji se obavezno odazivaju na ovakve pozive.

Naravno da bi trebalo što više ljudi davati krv, pa je svaka inicijativa dobra. No, nemojte čekati da bude frka, pa da probate to obaviti. Nije to ništa strašnog, kao što je netko ranije rekao. 

*uglavnom, u ovoj konkretnoj situaciji, ukoliko imate krvnu grupu AB+ nazovite broj 46-00-336. tamo se možete dogovoriti sa osobljem kada da dođete dati krv, ali NE KAO DOZU KRVI, VEĆ NA SEPARATOR.*
Separator izdvaja određene krvne sastojke (trombocite). to traje malo dulje (mislim sat ili dva), ali može se raditi svaki tjedan, a ne kao davanje krvi svaka 3 ili 4 mjeseca (za žene). u ovom slučaju i trebaju upravo svježi trombociti.

od ostalih upita da objasnim:

Dojilje mogu dati krv tek 6 mjeseci nakon prestanka dojenja. Isto tako, ne smiju se uzimati neki lijekovi, ni dodaci kao npr željezo.
mora se imati minimalno 50 kg da bi se moglo dati krv.
svaka doza krvi testira se na neke zarazne bolesti (i vjerojatno još ne puno toga, ali...)

u manjim gradovima sa darovateljima krvi se dosta radi preko Crvenih križeva, a to znači da se organiziraju razna druženja, izleti, fešte, sportski susreti i sl. ali, to bi sad bilo reklamiranje moje firme, pa neću o tome  :Laughing: 

i još nešto: Crveni križ je organizacija, humanitarna udruga, a ne Hitna pomoć (neki to brkaju)  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  0 se daje samo nuli
> 
> 
> Ovo je netočno. Ja sam mislila da si ti liječnica  :?


a ja nisam znala da ti jesi  :Smile:  

to sa univerzalnim davateljem i primateljem stoji u teoriji, ali se u praksi uvijek nastoji da ti kompatibilna krvna grupa
jedino u slučaju da je život ugrožen ,a da nema kompatibilne bi se vjerovatno dala 0, 
ovdje to nije slučaj i pa sam rekla *LR* da njen tata može dati krv, ali da neće ići *sweety*-nom prijatelju nego da će pomoći nekom drugom

----------


## Mukica

ja dajem krv prilicno redovito u svom selu 
podrucni CK to bas fino organizira - posalje mi doma dopisnicu par dana prije da ce darivanje biti tad i tad, a klinci se razvesele cim je vide jer znaju da ce poslje toga bit cevapa

----------


## Mukica

ja dajem krv prilicno redovito u svom selu 
podrucni CK to bas fino organizira - posalje mi doma dopisnicu par dana prije da ce darivanje biti tad i tad, a klinci se razvesele cim je vide jer znaju da ce poslje toga bit cevapa

----------


## Maja

> ja dajem krv prilicno redovito u svom selu 
> podrucni CK to bas fino organizira - posalje mi doma dopisnicu par dana prije da ce darivanje biti tad i tad, a klinci se razvesele cim je vide jer znaju da ce poslje toga bit cevapa


  :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

pa da
uvijek dobjemo neki poklon (salicu, naljepnice, neke djidje s logom CKa) i bon za sok i cevape u obliznjoj birtiji

----------


## apricot

meni ne daju zbog akupunkture

----------


## MBee

> a ja nisam znala da ti jesi


Nisam, ali sam bila štreberica u školi   :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

_Dojilje mogu dati krv tek 6 mjeseci nakon prestanka dojenja_

 :shock:   :Sad:

----------


## camel

ivarice, ja plačem.
 :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

zbog mene?  
nije me boljelo   :Kiss:

----------


## anna-y

*apricot* ovo za akupunkturu je točno. osim toga neće ti uzeti krv ako si se (mislim) 6 mj ranije tetovirala.

*tetovaže* su posebno opasne i Jukićka je baš jednom objašnjavala da se npr virus Hepatitisa može održati *u boji kojom se tetovira*. 
dakle, razmislite o tome  :Smile:

----------


## sweety

*Ivarica* hvala ti puno. 

Što se tiče informacije o "odvajanju" trombocita, nisam za to znala da se može. Za plazmu znam, ali ovo je super. 
*anna-y*, hvala puno na informaciji, proslijedit ću je prijateljima.

Da vas informiram o tijeku događaja.

Moj frend je OK (a nadam se svakim danom sve bolje), dnevno dobiva 10 doza krvi (pa zamislite kakav je to ritam), ali su rekli da mu je tijelo samo počelo proizvodit trombocite što je veliki korak naprijed.
Što se tiče dobrih ljudi, prikupljeno je juče preko 250 doza krvi, nevjerojatno, predivno, puno hvala svima koji su reagirali.
Jako se puno ljudi javilo, te smo zbog vrste situacije već počeli molit ljude koji žele dati krv, da daju slijedeći tjedan, te i krajem slijedećeg tjedna (zbog kratkog trajanja trombocita). Jer normalno, kad "isteknu" ove svježe doze krvi, bit će dobro da ima i novih.
Inače što se tiče dobrovoljnog darivanja krvi, to je ZA DOBROBIT SVIMA KOJIMA JE POTREBNO! Tako da kad se daruje, nema darivanja za pojedinca, već za pomoć kome treba. Tako da se tim aktom pomaže ne samo mome prijatelju, već i svim ljudima kojima je iz nekog razloga potrebno...
Zato vam uvelike svima hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

> _Dojilje mogu dati krv tek 6 mjeseci nakon prestanka dojenja_
> 
>  :shock:


ovo je tocno, mene su odbili.

----------

